# mount i root fs

## nemm

Witam,

mam problem, być może banalny. Zmountowałem dysk sieciowy na gentoo do katalogu /mnt/costam i niby wszystko działało dopóki się nie okazało, że zapełniając dysk przez ów katalog zapełnia się również rootfs... Komenda df -h pokazywała, że rootfs, oraz /dev/root są zajęte w 100%. Oczywiście po usunięciu plików zwolniło się również miejsce na rootfs. Pytanie, co zrobić, żeby rootfs się nie zapełniało, w końcu dysk zewnętrzny może być dużo większy niż wolne miejsce na rootfs'ie  :Wink:  Z góry przepraszam jeżeli piszę trochę jak laik, ale takowym jestem w tej dziedzinie  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## ender74

Z opisu wynika że nie zamontowałeś dysku lub zamontowałeś go w innym miejscu skoro "zapełnił" Ci się rootfs.

----------

## nemm

Konkretnie wykonałem komendę: mount.cifs //ip_hosta/udostepniony_dysk /mnt/folder/ Dysk wyglądał na zmontowany, bo operacje wykonywane na plikach z gentoo powodowały zmiany na dysku (dysk na windowsie), jak utworzyłem plik na /mnt/folder/, mogłem go odczytać z windy itd.

----------

## nemm

Aha, chyba już wiem, w czym problem, windows w pewnym momencie mi padł i gentoo zaczął zapisywać na root fs i to już się nie zapisało na windowsowym dysku... W takim razie mam pytanie, czy da się jeszcze coś zrobić, żeby w momencie, gdy dysk znów jest dostępny po padzie sam się mountował do systemu?

----------

## SlashBeast

autofs powinien dac rade.

I na przyszlosc edytuj swoje posty zamiast pisac jeden pod drugim.

----------

